# livery around windsor / maidenhead



## Sowere (16 April 2017)

Hi everyone
I am looking for a livery in Windsor area as I moved here
I am mostly looking for assisted DIY and an arena where I can work her
if you have any nice place to recommend I would really appreciate
I am not in a rush as my mare is still in France and I am willing to move her around the summer


----------



## Hexx (16 April 2017)

My old stomping ground!

I was at Tile Place Stables for 10 years, well run, good facilities, direct access to the Great Park
Dell Park Farm - right on the Park, but probably doesn't do Assisted DIY
Beaumont - but on a steep, busy hill.


Bit further out:

Hornbuckle - good hacking on farm tracks
Lakeside - has a good canter track but hacking lacking


----------



## Sowere (17 April 2017)

thank you Hexx
I live in holyport so I can travel a bit 
I will call hornbuckle
I visited a very nice place gleniffer, very friendly but full so I am trying to find plan B if he cant have a space by the summer


----------



## Hexx (17 April 2017)

Glenifer is a nice yard, however, there is no hacking - you have to go on a very busy road to get to any bridlepaths.  

Try Kimber's Farm in Holyport, they are on a slightly quieter road.

There's also Clevelands on the same road as Kimbers, but I am not sure if Paul does livery (I was there on livery many years ago).

I really would give Claire at Tile Place a ring https://www.facebook.com/tileplace.stables.


----------



## Sowere (27 April 2017)

hi hexx I had Claire on the phone ,very friendly but I was looking for assisted DYI mostly
I have found my happiness in Henley which is a little further but the yard is beautiful and the lady running it is used to Portuguese horses and I will be really close from Diane Thurman when  I need lessons as we used to ride with the same people in Portugal 
so maybe I will be the one who will need to move closer


----------

